# Raised to Sublime Degree of MASTER MASON!!!!!



## ROLLO (Sep 27, 2014)

I send this post in great spirits after being raised today. That was something that I will never EVERRRRRRR forget.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2014)

Congratulations upon your great achievement!


----------



## erikr02 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats brother enjoy your teavels.  Travel light


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congratulations brother


----------



## Raiegn (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats. Go to your meetings.


----------



## goomba (Sep 30, 2014)

Congratulations brother!!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 30, 2014)

Raiegn said:


> Congrats. Go to your meetings.


Have not missed one yet since I was initiated in January 14 2014 prior to me being raised the degrees where called down so I could attend and see each degree opened and closed as I advanced so it's kinda automatic for me now I get excited on lodge night lol


----------



## JamarrFisk (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats brother! Travel Li/G\ht!


----------



## Gomabxi (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## goldsquare (Oct 8, 2014)

Congrats Square! Travel light and keep learning, read your scriptures, ritual and re-educate yourself on your 3 degrees.


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (Nov 13, 2014)

CONGRATS MY BROTHER!!


----------



## kastonw (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## ebojones (Nov 15, 2014)

I second !!!


----------



## bezobrazan (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats good brother and please remain active in your lodge. Stay obligated to your oath and the growth of the lodge.


----------

